# Loaded with all sorts of bees -what is this?



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

I found this by a pond, is it some sort of willow? There were all sizes of bees working this. 

Also, what is a good website to use to identify flowers and plants. I researched a bunch and it was frustrating. And, no, I do not have a fancy phone to use where you can snap a picture and use an App for that. Hoping I can still get the job done old school. 

Thanks 
New Bee Lady


----------



## rwells (May 12, 2010)

Looks like willow


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Google agrees also:

https://www.thetreecenter.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Weeping-Willow-Leaves1.jpg

There is a tree similar to this at work, which I've had my eye on. The flowers at work are smaller in relation so the leaves than yours are (Google says maybe "black willow"), and the pollinators on it seem to be native: bumblebees and wasps. 

I noticed a river birch today (these are easy) just covered in buds... thousands of them. Will honeybees be attracted to that?


----------

